# No sound with VLC & *.mov



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi, I am new to VLC player and I just installed ver 0.8.2. I have it associated with all video filetypes. All play fine except for Quicktime mov files. The video renders great but there is no sound. I have looked through the preferences but I didn't see anything there that I could change to solve this. I do have the latest Quicktime installed so I know the codecs are there. Can anybody help me with this? Thanks.


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Obviously you checked your speakers/soundcard - that the volume is on when you tried it? What happens what you play the files in quicktime? - Try uninstalling Quicktime and reinstall VLC to see if it works.

Late,


----------



## edbro9 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks, the files play fine in Quicktime with both audio and video. They play audio only in Windows Media Player. They play video only in VLC. 

I have tried reinstalling VLC with no difference. I have another media player, J.River Media Center, and they play fine in that.


----------

